# Tinc cobalt sex?



## Chase (Feb 20, 2015)

I've had these 3 cobalts since they were froglets 15 months ago so they are 17-18 months old. They do not fight. I've never heard them call although I understand cobalts are very quiet. I see their throats vibrate but no sounds even when I played a YouTube clip of a cobalt calling.


----------



## RRRavelo (Nov 21, 2007)

They look like 3 males to me. Top and side views on all three would be better.


----------



## Chase (Feb 20, 2015)

Side views on 2 of them. Will get 3rd when he's on ground. The 2nd and 3rd photos are the same frog showing how much of a difference the back arch can be in the same frog.


----------



## Chase (Feb 20, 2015)

Side view of 3rd frog. They all seem to be males to me but was looking for other opinions.


----------



## diablomantis (Jan 29, 2016)

Definitely all males


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

RRRavelo said:


> They look like 3 males to me. Top and side views on all three would be better.


I agree. They look like three males. At least this way you know you can have three and one isn't going to kill the other one(s).


----------

